# Restoration



## chezrad (Jun 10, 2004)

What is the best method for repainting a JD 175 Hydro "plastic" hood? Is there anything special to do since it's plastic? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I thought the color was all the way through the plastic, so wouldn't buffing/polishing it bring it up to looking close to new? I've never done one of these, so I'm kinda thinking out loud here.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

If the color goes all the way through which it probably does use micro fine sandpaper such as 1500-2000 grit and wet sand with a double-density sanding block. These are rectangular shaped pads that are black(stiffer) on one side and grey(softer) on the other. They are used to sand clear coat and should be available at a body supply store. Try not to use a regular sanding block unless you are trying to remove a deep scratch and sand in a "X" pattern to avoid making lines. After wet sanding, use 3M micropolishing compound or equivilant and follow with Imperial hand glaze. Be careful polishing with a buffing machine, so you don't burn the plastic. Use a foam buffing pad not wool. You really need a machine to remove the dullness created by sanding. If you don't have one, a good choice would be the smaller porter-cable orbital polisher as it won't leave "swirl" marks.


----------



## chezrad (Jun 10, 2004)

I don't think it goes all the way through. Where it is chipped, it shows black. I think the original plastic hood is black and it has been painted. 

<img src="http://img77.photobucket.com/albums/v234/chezrad/HPIM0301_edited.jpg">


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

If you're planning on using a HVLP spray gun there's a 'flex' additive that you mix in to the paint. 

There are also flexible urethane primers you'd want to use if you plan on changing the color.


----------

